# Distance from target.



## NilSSon

I was just curious if there was a general average distance I should stand from my targets. Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## treefork

10 Meters or 33 feet are the standard.


----------



## Hrawk

Try to avoid a static distance.

Learning to shoot at various distances helps a LOT.

A lot of people do this by throwing a can on the ground and shooting it, knocking it a bit further back with each shot.


----------



## bigron

by always shooting different distances and heights it helps your instinctive sighting and you muscle memory to get better at all around shooting skills


----------



## ruthiexxxx

It tends to be 10 metre but I make sure I do some as close as 6m and from 15 metres which is the longest I can do indoors


----------



## Imperial

:drinkup: have a few beers and aim for the stars


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Imperial said:


> :drinkup: have a few beers and aim for the stars


HIT ONE YET?


----------



## Kwala

Depending on my ammo I'm usually at about 6m in the backyard, at a bottle hanging off a tree. Which I had good success with today.
Though I have previously been accurate to 11m with a retail slingshot, in our hallway (hitting the "o" on a Coke can repeatedly).


----------



## Imperial

ruthiexxxx said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> 
> :drinkup: have a few beers and aim for the stars
> 
> 
> 
> HIT ONE YET?
Click to expand...

practice ! practice ! practice ! :drinkup:


----------



## ruthiexxxx




----------



## Imperial

ruthiexxxx said:


>


cheers ruthie


----------



## Btoon84

Imperial said:


> :drinkup: have a few beers and aim for the stars


Lol! Crack me up dude.


----------



## NilSSon

Thanks for all the info guys, gonna lay a tape measure down today and mark off some distances!


----------



## Northerner

I am stuck with 28' in my basement. When the weather is nice I can shoot 20 yards in the backyard. When I have some time I like to drive to the country and stretch it out to 20, 30 and 40 yards. That's about as far as I go.

Cheers,

Northerner


----------



## Strom

I usually start at 10 meters and work back to somewhere between 15 and 20 meters. Haven't went much further than that yet.

Eric


----------



## Vetryan15

I agree with everyone here, 5-20 yards, I did it backwards at the time, I was too lazy to build a catchbox and started at 20yards. And when I got around to building it, I now fluctuate distances.


----------



## crazymike

3 to 300 yards is good distance to practice, make sure you practice shooting up in the air at leaves on very high tree tops also shooting into water helps wiith the very long shots seeing where you are hitting, rivers, lakes, ponds, puddles. fun fun fun.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

I pretend im hunting and stay in 10-20 yard range, when you hit something 50ft away its impressive.


----------

